# Where to live if I work in Rugeley?



## mazwaz (Mar 14, 2014)

I am about to start working in Rugeley and will very soon move to the UK.
I would like to know what are the best areas to live in with the following criteria :
- Good nightlife
- Good shopping
- Safe
- Good public transport links to Birmingham (not too far)
- Fairly ok driving distance to Rugeley (max around 30-40min)
- etc...

Obviously I am not expecting to meet all the criteria perfectly but at least to have a good balance.
So far I have narrowed down the options to 2 areas: Sutton Coldfield and Lichfield with a clear preference for Sutton Coldfield
It would be great to get some more options and/or a confirmation of my first impression.

Cheers


----------



## BigTom (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't think Sutton or Lichfield have much in the way of nightlife, so compare their connections into Birmingham and Wolverhampton which definitely do.
Sutton has a good, regular train service into Birmingham, I don't know but I bet it's better connected than Lichfield is.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 14, 2014)

BigTom said:


> I don't think Sutton or Lichfield have much in the way of nightlife, so compare their connections into Birmingham and Wolverhampton which definitely do.
> Sutton has a good, regular train service into Birmingham, I don't know but I bet it's better connected than Lichfield is.



The train which goes to Lichfield also goes through Sutton but bus links are better from Sutton.


----------



## Epico (Mar 14, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> The train which goes to Lichfield also goes through Sutton but bus links are better from Sutton.



Ah, but is Sutton home to Toilet of the Year 96/97? I think not! One of the city's many claims to fame.


----------



## mazwaz (Mar 14, 2014)

I also considered Walsall or Tamworth as 2 other options but Sutton seems more enjoyable and it is faster to commute from there to Rugeley.


----------



## mr steev (Mar 14, 2014)

BigTom said:


> I don't think Sutton or Lichfield have much in the way of nightlife, so compare their connections into Birmingham and Wolverhampton which definitely do.



There's next to no nightlife in Wolverhampton these days. 
It's been a whie since I've been to Sutton Coldfield or Lichfield, but personally I prefered Lichfield. It's more historic and has more character whereas Sutton is just a posh part of Birmingham. Public transport wise, Sutton would be best though as it's in the West Midlands it's will be a lot cheaper to get around and get into Brum.
I've got a friend who lives in Lichfield and one that comes from Sutton Coldfield, I'll try and get their opinions for you


----------



## mr steev (Mar 14, 2014)

My friend who lives in Lichfield says

There is no night life here really, but some nice enough real ales pubs. Good for families, quite a lot of culture if you like middle class middle Britain. We have festivals and stuff in the park.
Tamworth has got a decent retail park.  Lichfield needs to sort its shit out.  We need to be full of little boutiques etc, as the conservative ethos stopped any sort of retail  development. We have a cathedral with 3 spires so depend heavily on tourism and tea cakes.  All needs shaking up!

She's dosed up on morphine after an op at the moment, which probably explains the last paragraph


----------



## mazwaz (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks steev, so far Sutton sounds to be the best bet. No other good areas?


----------



## mr steev (Mar 14, 2014)

It depends on what your after really, but you could check out the west side of Wolverhampton (Tettenhall, Tettenhall Wood, Compton... or even Wightwick if you have the budget) 
I know I said that Wolves has died a death recently, but I suppose there's no reason why it won't pick up again. There's still plenty of gigs on at the Civic & Wulfrun Halls, a few decent pubs about (although most are out of the center) there's a popular theatre if that's your thing and it's only a 20 minute train ride to Brum.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 14, 2014)

Sutton Coldfield? Bring money. Lots of it.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 14, 2014)

mr steev said:


> It depends on what your after really, but you could check out the west side of Wolverhampton (Tettenhall, Tettenhall Wood, Compton... or even Wightwick if you have the budget)
> I know I said that Wolves has died a death recently, but I suppose there's no reason why it won't pick up again. There's still plenty of gigs on at the Civic & Wulfrun Halls, a few decent pubs about (although most are out of the center) there's a popular theatre if that's your thing and it's only a 20 minute train ride to Brum.



That's pretty much what I was thinking of when I was thinking of Wolverhampton nightlife tbf, still lots of bands play Wolves instead of Birmingham. Wolverhampton Art Gallery isn't bad either. I just looked where Rugeley actually is and it's not where I thought it was, I reckon West Wolves is a good shout, though I've never lived anywhere near there (nor Lichfield or Sutton either tbf). Looks to be a similar distance to Rugeley as Sutton and I've generally heard good things about the west side of Wolves. Trains between Birmingham and Wolverhampton are ace and cheap in the evening.


----------



## mazwaz (Mar 14, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Sutton Coldfield? Bring money. Lots of it.


That much? I noticed that housing is 20-30% higher than other areas but I would be willing to put that for a safe and enjoyable place


----------



## mazwaz (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks guys I will look at the west side of Wolve as well. I am not looking for a crazy nightlife but mainly some cool pubs, restaurants and not too far from Birmingham where I could go out at night if needed.

I am mainly looking for pleasant pedestrian streets with shopping etc..., a safe place and some activities easily accessible (cinema, gym, tennis, ...)

I am kind of a city person but would be willing to live in a quiet place to be safe.

Cheers


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 14, 2014)

Sutton Coldfield, or the district if you will, is actually pretty big and varies quite a lot re price/safety. For buses/trains to Brum though, it's pretty handy... And Sutton Park is a nice place if you want a bit of greenery.


----------



## mazwaz (Mar 14, 2014)

DaRealSpoon said:


> Sutton Coldfield, or the district if you will, is actually pretty big and varies quite a lot re price/safety. For buses/trains to Brum though, it's pretty handy... And Sutton Park is a nice place if you want a bit of greenery.


What would be the nicest parts of sutton?


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 14, 2014)

Four Oaks is pretty nice (hexpeeensive), little Aston - same. Some of the roads near the train station are quite nice, old victorian houses and stuff. Then you're walking distance to the public transport and from the Sutton 'nightlife'. Though theres nowt beyond a few good pubs... And even then depends what you define as a 'good pub'.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 14, 2014)

Lichfield is nice.


----------



## mr steev (Mar 15, 2014)

My friend from Sutton Coldfield said she hated it when she was growing up there and felt quite isolated, but appreciates the greenery now she's older. She couldn't comment on the nightlife as the places she used to frequent don't exist anymore



mazwaz said:


> I am kind of a city person but would be willing to live in a quiet place to be safe.



The west of wolves is good for that. Doesn't feel like a city. Tettenhall used to be a village and still has that feel to it, but it's only a couple of miles away from the center.



mazwaz said:


> I am mainly looking for pleasant pedestrian streets with shopping etc..., a safe place and some activities easily accessible (cinema, gym, tennis, ...)



Shops have suffered in most towns around here tbh, with a lot closed down and empty. There are a few big shopping centers which haven't suffered so badly though, like Merry Hill near Dudley or Birmingham. There's a tennis club in Newbridge (which is next to Tettenhall and not too bad an area neither) and several courts in West Park (which is a lovely park)


----------



## mazwaz (Mar 15, 2014)

It sounds great Steev.
I have checked google map and Tettenhall for instance is 18miles away from my workplace but will need 55min! Sutton is 16miles away but need 33min!

Rugeley seems too far away from any fairly sized city centre


----------



## mr steev (Mar 15, 2014)

mazwaz said:


> It sounds great Steev.
> I have checked google map and Tettenhall for instance is 18miles away from my workplace but will need 55min! Sutton is 16miles away but need 33min!




I used to drive to Abbots Bromley quite often and that only took 40 minutes and that's further than Rugeley. Although this was not in rush hour.


----------



## mazwaz (Mar 15, 2014)

mr steev said:


> I used to drive to Abbots Bromley quite often and that only took 40 minutes and that's further than Rugeley. Although this was not in rush hour.


Google map is weard! I'll have a closer look though


----------



## Addy (Mar 15, 2014)

Have you considered Stafford?
I work in Rugeley and some of my workmates come from Stafford and we have occasional evenings out around Stafford town centre.

Rugeley itself is a horrid place to live IMO.

Wolverhampton to Rugeley in 25 minutes if you use the A449 to the outskirts of penkridge then shoot across Cannock chase.


----------



## mazwaz (Mar 15, 2014)

I might need to go there and try this out!
Stafford has also good train connection to Birmingham which could be interesting

So the options that I will need to check out once there are:
Stafford
Lichfield
Sutton Coldfield (Four Oaks or Mere Green)
Wolverhampton (West side)
Walsall (East side close to the uni) advantage is a direct train to rugeley but won't need it

They all have good train connections to Birmingham and are within 30-40min drive from Rugeley
The list of options is increasing!!! lol

How would you rank them?


----------



## mr steev (Mar 15, 2014)

mazwaz said:


> Wolverhampton (East side)



West side


----------



## mazwaz (Mar 15, 2014)

mr steev said:


> West side


Mixed up Walsall and Wolve  corrected
Steev, your are definitely intriguing me with Wolve didn't think of there


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 15, 2014)

What are your circs?  Single, partner, family?  Buying or renting? Budget?

Lichfield has got some lovely pubs if that's your idea of a night out, but if you go to Birmingham you're stuck with the last train home at 11ish, a taxi would cost the earth.  Taxi isn't cheap to Sutton but it's at least doable.


----------



## mazwaz (Mar 15, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> What are your circs?  Single, partner, family?  Buying or renting? Budget?
> 
> Lichfield has got some lovely pubs if that's your idea of a night out, but if you go to Birmingham you're stuck with the last train home at 11ish, a taxi would cost the earth.  Taxi isn't cheap to Sutton but it's at least doable.



Tks Zapp,
We are a couple in our early 30s no kids yet 
I will be looking to rent a 2 or 3 bedrooms house or flat with a 600-800£ pcm budget

I will have a car so for a late night out it could do with it.
The good public transport needed is mainly for my wife or during the week end


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2014)

Is Rugeley the place some twat took a picture of a woman breastfeeding her baby, posted it on FB and described her as a tramp? Sounds delightful


----------



## mr steev (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah. It's not the nicest place tbh


----------



## moomoo (Mar 15, 2014)

Damn you marty21 I was coming on to tell the op not to breast feed there!!! 

Now you've spoilt my joke.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2014)

moomoo said:


> Damn you marty21 I was coming on to tell the op not to breast feed there!!!
> 
> Now you've spoilt my joke.


big BIG BIG apologies


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 15, 2014)

I don't know why anyone would voluntarily live in wolverhampton.

Sorry to those who live there, like.


----------



## mr steev (Mar 15, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> I don't know why anyone would voluntarily live in wolverhampton.
> 
> Sorry to those who live there, like.



Parts of it are alright. Some parts are even nice 

... and the accents nicer than brummy


----------



## moomoo (Mar 15, 2014)

Pelsall is alright.


----------



## Addy (Mar 15, 2014)

Wolverhampton is fine... i've passed through a lot of worse places during my travels of the uk.

The Asian community offers some of the best cuisine and a fresh turn over of good spices, veg and meat which you dont find in some cities.

A good University.

I look out my window and see fields and a brook and thats in an urban enviroment, the town ffarms keep a good balance.

..and yes there are some really shite areas in wolverhampton too.


----------



## Addy (Mar 15, 2014)

... and as for the girl breast feeding in public... whats the big deal with that?
I've seen plenty of adults sucking nipples outside of that particular pub in Rugeley (the shrew) and the papers were not informed about that.


----------



## lance (Apr 11, 2014)

I worked at Amazon in Rugely for a while so here are my thoughts.
- Good nightlife. Lots of pubs in Rugely. Don't go to Cannock too much: it's a dump. Birmingham/walsall/wolverhampton for busier clubs etc (if you want that.)
- Good shopping. They have supermarkets. Hednesford has a new massive supermarket.
- Safe. Yes. Compared to some surrounding areas.
- Good public transport links to Birmingham. Rugely Trent Valley Train service from rugely to birmingham new street. fast. every hour.


----------



## mazwaz (Apr 13, 2014)

lance said:


> I worked at Amazon in Rugely for a while so here are my thoughts.
> - Good nightlife. Lots of pubs in Rugely. Don't go to Cannock too much: it's a dump. Birmingham/walsall/wolverhampton for busier clubs etc (if you want that.)
> - Good shopping. They have supermarkets. Hednesford has a new massive supermarket.
> - Safe. Yes. Compared to some surrounding areas.
> - Good public transport links to Birmingham. Rugely Trent Valley Train service from rugely to birmingham new street. fast. every hour.



Thanks Lance,
I should be in Birmingham in one week so I am planning to visit many of the mentioned areas (Rugeley being one). The advantage of Rugeley is that it's close to work but from what I see on internet it seems a bit too quiet for me (still need to visit though).


----------

